# Smokehouse jerky ideas?



## archeryrob (Jan 8, 2021)

I have expanded metal racks in my smokehouse and I was looking to make jerky in it without a lot of additional work. I can lay the meat on the shelves but think they will stick a lot. I was hoping to hang them, but tooth picks and dropping it though wont work.  I am not seeing any small hooks I can use and am looking for ideas. 

It's late rifle season this weekend and the daughter and I are probably dropping one each and I got too much ground venison already need to jerk a lot of it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2021)

You can try those LONG bamboo skewers....  Or,.... the way we smoke smelt....
Needle and thread...    Strong thread and string a dozen or so...    or use a meat needle and butchers twine..... 
You'll figure something out....
I've seen some of the stuff you come up with...  "that's a compliment"....


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 8, 2021)

archeryrob said:


> I have expanded metal racks in my smokehouse and I was looking to make jerky in it without a lot of additional work. I can lay the meat on the shelves but think they will stick a lot. I was hoping to hang them, but tooth picks and dropping it though wont work.  I am not seeing any small hooks I can use and am looking for ideas.
> 
> It's late rifle season this weekend and the daughter and I are probably dropping one each and I got too much ground venison already need to jerk a lot of it.


try making hooks out of paperclips it worked for me


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2021)

Q matz are awesome for jerky. 

Tried to find  link to Amazen Products, says not available. Anyone have idea ?  Haven't ordered for quite some time.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2021)

Here's a 2 pack of the MES 40" ones.  U can probably pick up if you have a cabelas or basspro near u:






						Masterbuilt Fish and Vegetable Smoking Mat | Cabela's
					

Don't lose another vegetable or other small food chunk in your smoker again by using the Masterbuilt® Fish and Vegetable Smoking Mat. This durable, silicone-coated mat lets backyard smokers cook...




					www.cabelas.com
				




I've used with ground jerky and all kinds of stuff.  They work well and can wash in the dishwasher :)


----------



## pennsylvaniaDutch (Feb 4, 2021)

daveomak said:


> You can try those LONG bamboo skewers....  Or,.... the way we smoke smelt....
> Needle and thread...    Strong thread and string a dozen or so...    or use a meat needle and butchers twine.....
> You'll figure something out....
> I've seen some of the stuff you come up with...  "that's a compliment"....


In the past I’ve used the hooks that are sold for Hanging Christmas Ornaments on tree . However I just lay mine on racks.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Feb 11, 2021)

I lay my jerky on frog mats


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 11, 2021)

I use stainless steel BBQ skewers and put them across 2 dowels that go from side to side.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 11, 2021)

If you fish, or know someone who does, use excess fish hooks or old lures.  Attach a leader and a snap loop at the swivel to hold it to the racks or support by inserting skewers or like the one from Bass Pro Shops below.  If you wanted to, you could hang 3 slices using a treble hook on the leader.  You might be able to get double duty out of the hooks during fishing season, especially for catfish!

Example: Bass Pro Shops Snelled Aberdeen Hook  $1.49 for 6 each and come in various hook sizes.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 18, 2021)

I have jeweler pliers, if I found stiff enough wire in stainless I could make my own. Might have to look into SS welding wire to cut and bend into S's

When i do this I plan to make a lot. Save some nice pieces out of a doe and slice the rest into jerky. I'll have to experience next year as I didn't do it this year.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2021)

Rob, morning....    TIG welding rod.... You can buy it by the pound at welding shops...   It usually comes in 36" lengths...   316L would be good.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Rob, morning....    TIG welding rod.... You can buy it by the pound at welding shops...   It usually comes in 36" lengths...   316L would be good.....



Yup, that's what I use.


----------

